# Want to see Development in egg: Fascinating



## TortieLuver (Sep 27, 2011)

I had an egg that the mother put a small dent in upon laying in eggs but everything was still intact so I incubated it. As it got to the final process and the others started hatching, this one had lost part of its shell but as you can see, not ready to come out quite yet. It was so incredible, as I could see her head moving all around. I left her alone while checking on her daily. 




















This is her a few days later after breaking the sac. I left her in the incubator a little longer than my others. She is not outside of the incubator and thriving well like the rest of them. Pretty AWESOME if you ask me!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow that is SO amazing! I'm SOOOOO jealous of all of you guys that get to experience the whole breeding through hatching cycle!!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 27, 2011)

Christy that is so awesome. How old was the egg when you noticed the break and put it into the incubator?

Also, did she break the sack herself, or did you break it?


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 27, 2011)

that is so cool!!


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 27, 2011)

SOO COOL


----------



## terryo (Sep 27, 2011)

That is fascinating!


----------



## LaNino (Sep 27, 2011)

Woww really amazingg.. real rare occasion


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 28, 2011)

wow thats incredible! i would love to experience something like that! (especially seeing a triplet egg!)


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 28, 2011)

That is really fascinating! You should nickname her Mara which would be short for Maravilla (miracle to marvel at) =P


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cool thing to see...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## african cake queen (Oct 27, 2011)

wow! thanks. very cool.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Too cool!


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 27, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 27, 2011)

:O Way cool!!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet beans.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 27, 2011)

Grigor.Love. said:


> Sweet beans.



funny.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2011)

"Eggsellent" shots! 
.....Very exciting for sure, I have had the chance at something very similar~ simply amazing! 
JD~


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow that is amazing, it's like a sneak peek! Glad the tortie is thriving!!


----------



## ripper7777777 (Oct 28, 2011)

Simply amazing, Awesome pics, science text books dream of pics like that.


----------

